# Ohio Division II #3 Qualifier at Alum Creek RESULTS



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

THANKS TO ALL THAT CAME OUT TODAY TO FISH ALUM CREEK. CONGRATS TO KRIS AND JOSH FOR THERE FIRST PLACE FINISH WITH 9.17LBS ON A VERY TOUGH DAY. CONGRATS TO TRAVIS AND GARY FOR THERE CATCH OF BIG BASS AND 2ND PLACE NICE LM WEIGHING 4.02LBS AND TOTAL WEIGHT OF 7.24LBS. CONGRATS TO TIM AND DEREK FOR THERE 3RD PLACE FINISH WITH 6.28LBS.

Place Team Name	# Fish	Weight Big Bass
1	Kris Kochheiser and Josh Lunsford	5	9.17	2.82 SM
2	Gary Elliot and Travis Beeman	3	7.24	4.02 BB
3	Tim Harman and Derek Jackson (DD)	4	6.28	3.09
4	Chris Prokesh and Dan Krych 2	4.13	
5	Rusty Boggs and Rex Gleisinger	1	3.17	
6	Blaise Johnston and Todd Cossin	1	2.74	
7	Ted Baldwin Sr and Ted Baldwin Jr	1	2.52	
8	Joe Harmon and Thomas Armbruster	1	1.58	
9	Matt Temme and Eddie Fields	1	1.54	
10	James Balk and Zachary Balk	1	1.46	
11	Wayne Weatsall and Randy Crawford	0	0	
12	Scott Newlon	0	0	
13	Marlin Temme and Heath Whitehair	0	0	
14	Jeremy Barker and David Branham (DD)	0	0	
15	Jerry Holston and Nick Prokesh	0	0	
16	Mike Brown and Don Wilcox	0	0	
17	Bill Baldwin	0	0	



Total Fish	20 

Total Weight 39.83	


THE COMPLETE RESULTS IS ON THE TOURNAMENT PAGE AND I WILL HAVE THE PICS POSTED ON THE PIC PAGE WITH IN THE HOUR.



OUR NEXT EVENT WILL BE AT PLEASANT HILL ON JUNE 9TH AT 6AM. WE WILL ONCE AGAIN WELCOME BRANDON MCKEE AND GRAHAM TOYOTA TO THIS EVENT AND THERE OUTSTANDING TOYOTA TUNDRAS.



AS MOST KNOW ME AND NICK HAD A TOUGH DAY ON THE WATER AFTER OUR MAIN MOTOR BATTERY FAILED. A BIG THANKS TO STEVE AT KNOX MARINE FOR FITTING ME IN THIS EVENING AND GETTING ME ALL SQUARED AWAY. 

FOR QUALITY SERVICE, SALES, AND PARTS STOP IN AND SEE THE GREAT TEAM AT KNOX MARINE YOU WILL NOT BE DISAPPOINTED. THANKS STEVE!

BIG BASS OF THE YEAR FOLLOW IT HERE FOR A CHANCE TO WIN $1,000 FROM GRAHAM TOYOTA OF MANSFIELD.

4/28/07 CLEARFORK, JERRY AND NICK 4.05LBS

5/5/07 PORTAGE, JOSH AND GARY DENNEY 4.27LBS

5/19/07 ALUM CREEK, TRAVIS AND GARY 4.02LBS

Remember you have to catch the fish in one of the 7 qualifier tournaments and you must fish at least 4 out of the 7 tournaments to be eligible. Alot of great lakes are left and some big fish to be caught it could get interesting.


----------



## Fish4Fun (Apr 6, 2004)

*First place Kris Kochhesier and Josh Lunsford, 3rd Derek Jackson and Tim Harman, 2nd and Big Bass Gary Elliot and Travis Beeman​*










*1st place team Josh and kris with some fish and a nice 2.82lb alum smallie​*










*2nd place and BB team Gary Elliot and Travis Beeman 4.02lb Alum creek LM​*










*Ted Baldwin jr with nice 2.52lb LM​*


----------

